# Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?



## Viner-Cent (17. September 2014)

*Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Hallo Leute,
ich darf bald zu einem Freund gehen und seinen alten PC ausschlachten, und ich werde mir ganz sicher seine Graphikkarte, Mainboard und Prozessor mitnehmen, allerdings hat er die Originalverpackung weggeschmissen, und alles, was ich noch an antistatischer Folie da habe ist zu klein... Da wollte ich fragen, was ich am besten benutze als Ersatz für die Antistatische Verpackung benutze bzw. wie ich es am besten verpacke, um die Teile ein Stück zu Fuß zu transportieren. 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Lee (17. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Nen Karton oder ne Papiertüte.


----------



## hodenbussard (17. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Wie Lee sagte,irgendwas,was nicht knistert 
Ich packs meist in alte Geschirrtücher,dann ist das auch ein bisserl eingepackt


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Also igendwas das keinen Strom leitet oder ? Sehr interessante Frage


----------



## azzih (17. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Papier, Pappe, Küchenrolltücher. Halt kein Stoff weil der bei Reibung statische Energie abgeben kann. Aber das is auch eher theoretisch, weil in der Praxis sind elektronische Teile so furchtbar anfällig auch nicht...


----------



## Viner-Cent (18. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Okay, dann werd ichs denke ich in Frischhaltefolie (plastik) einschlagen und dann noch in ein T-Shirt stecken oder so, vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Okay, dann werd ichs denke ich in *Frischhaltefolie* (plastik) einschlagen und dann noch in ein T-Shirt stecken oder so, vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


 
AUF KEINEN FALL !!!!!

Auch wenn Antistaik-Hüllen AUSSEN Kunststoff sind - Innen sind sie LEITEND beschichtet um jeglichen Aufbau von Potentialdifferenz zwischen den Bauteilen zu unterbinden.

Frischhaltefolie ist aber reiner Kunststoff.
Schon mal an einen Kunststoff-Pulli gerieben und danach was angefasst?


----------



## Viner-Cent (18. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre leiten die doch auf der Außenseite, um mögliche Spannungen wegzuleiten? Dann müssten MBs ja auch auf leitenden Platten montiert sein, damit sie, wenn sie aus sind nicht aus dem nirgendwo kaputt gehen? Was soll ich dann benutzen?


----------



## Kuhprah (18. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Wie oben schon geschrieben... Papiersack, Karton etc. Im echten Leben sind Mechanische Beschädigungen viel gefährlicher


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Keine Frischhaltefolie die ist statisch aufgeladen !

In Zeitung einwickeln ist das beste was machen kannst, dann ab in Karton !


----------



## Viner-Cent (18. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*

Okay, einfach in Papier einwickeln, ich wills ja nicht verschicken sondern nur n Stück zu Fuß gehen, vielen Dank, ich will hier jetzt keine technische Diskussion anfangen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre leiten die doch auf der Außenseite, um mögliche Spannungen wegzuleiten? Dann müssten MBs ja auch auf leitenden Platten montiert sein, damit sie, wenn sie aus sind nicht aus dem nirgendwo kaputt gehen? Was soll ich dann benutzen?


 
Wenn ein Board "in Betrieb" ist dann darf natürlich kein "Kurzschluß" durch etwaige Montage auf leitendem Material vorliegen. 
Aber wenn keine Spannung anliegt - also beim Transport - dann macht es natürlich nichts aus wenn die Bauteile leitend verbunden sind.

Man kann natürlich auch Papier - oder besser Küchenrolle - zum Transport verwenden.
Alles was entweder leitet (wie Antistatik-Tüten) oder keine statische Elektrizität aufbaut (wie Holz=Papier) ist für den Transport geeignet.


----------



## Knogle (19. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> AUF KEINEN FALL !!!!!
> 
> Auch wenn Antistaik-Hüllen AUSSEN Kunststoff sind - Innen sind sie LEITEND beschichtet um jeglichen Aufbau von Potentialdifferenz zwischen den Bauteilen zu unterbinden.
> 
> ...



Am besten dann ein PC Teil anfassen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. September 2014)

*AW: Für Transport: Was als Ersatz für antistatische Folie benutzen?*



Knogle schrieb:


> Am besten dann ein PC Teil anfassen


 
Egal was!

Aber am schlimmsten ist ...:


Spoiler



Wenn man mit der besseren Hälfte, die natürlich einen Fleecepullover anhat, gerade am - sagen wir mal "Anfang intensiven Austausches von Zärtlichkeiten" ist. Dann das Loswerden des Fleecepullis in die Wege leitet und danach mit den Fingerspitzen die sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale "untersucht". 
Ich sag nur "brizzzzzl" --> "AUA"


----------

